# Gel !



## Luminista

Merhabalar,

If someone asks someone else to come, is it correct to answer " Gel !" for "i'm coming".
Is it commun? Is this a mistake? Is it better to say "geliyorum" ?

How can we say "come here!", "Buraya gel!"?

Thanks in advance


----------



## rainarc

Buraya gel est correcte

pour "je viens", il faut dire "geliyorum". "Gel" c'est l'impérative du verbe venir à la deuxième personne du singulier.


----------



## Luminista

rainarc said:


> Buraya gel est correcte
> 
> pour "je viens", il faut dire "geliyorum". "Gel" c'est l'impérative du verbe venir à la deuxième personne du singulier.


 
J'avais entendu dire une personne : Gel ! à une personne qui l'appellait, ça m'a parru bizarre. Peut-être a-t-elle dit cela dans la précipitation.

Merci beaucoup rainarc : )


----------



## rainarc

c'était peut être une riposte pour dire que c'est l'autre qui devrait venir..

mais tu dis pas "Gel" pour dire "ok, je viens " en tout cas.

je vous en prie


----------



## xebonyx

You can say "buraya gel" or "gel buraya". They're _essentially_ the same.


----------



## Luminista

xebonyx said:


> You can say "buraya gel" or "gel buraya". They're _essentially_ the same.


 
Thank you xebonyx


----------

